# My favorite thing about vapecon?



## Jakey (28/8/16)

the vape chef stall......

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Pixstar (28/8/16)

And their juice is excellent too! The promoters were super friendly. Very clever marketing, I have seen the juice at Vape Cartel before but never bought it until yesterday. 3 Bottles for the price of 2 was great value also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> And their juice is excellent too! The promoters were super friendly. Very clever marketing, I have seen the juice at Vape Cartel before but never bought it until yesterday. 3 Bottles for the price of 2 was great value also.


Agreed on all counts. I`ve been enjoying the Banana Cream for a while now. I tasted the Bluberry Cheese cake yesterday and it`s a winner as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/16)

Lol @Jakey - lovely photo. 
Jeepers those promotional ladies were tall!
Where did you get them @Suhail Surtee - TallModels Inc?

PS - @Jakey - where the heck were you after I saw you? I made you another name tag and was hoping to find you to stick it on your shirt... but I didn't run into you again. Did you leave early?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## De_Stroyer (28/8/16)

Trying Smack out,
i have never had a juice that good, i normally only smoke prem/ruthless etc
This is literally the best !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (28/8/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Jakey - lovely photo.
> Jeepers those promotional ladies were tall!
> Where did you get them @Suhail Surtee - TallModels Inc?
> 
> PS - @Jakey - where the heck were you after I saw you? I made you another name tag and was hoping to find you to stick it on your shirt... but I didn't run into you again. Did you leave early?


Sorry @Silver was a hectic day. Didnt realize that you were making a tag for me. Half of the time i didnt know where i was myself, so dont feel bad for not finding me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/16)

Jakey said:


> the vape chef stall......
> View attachment 65065




Great to have met you at vapecon @Jakey ... now I at least know who works with my sister ... I'll be keeping an eye on you. 

As far as the lovely tall ladies are concerned, I heard that if you're married and look at the ladies you can go blind ... so I only used one eye. 

I had a great time meeting some of the forumites, some of whom I mention below. Some were very friendly and welcoming when I introduced myself  , others were not so friendly. Nevertheless, I had a great time meeting:
- @Alexander Scott and @Cliff with whom I had some long chats.
- @kimbo and the lovely lady with him (forgot the name, sorry)
- @SAVaper and his wife @Tisha who were really great. We chatted for quite some time and then @BumbleBee and @Kuhlkatz turned up. I had met them at the door when I entered the venue and @BumbleBee had asked me to look him up at vapecon in the post - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/page-13#post-417100. So I was rather surprised when he handed me a box only to find that it contained some juices and another nautilus mini. I have been very blessed by the generosity of the people on the forum. Thank you so much @BumbleBee.
- also had a short chat with @Silver who really looked overworked, @shaunnadan , @Rob Fisher , @Stroodlepuff and a few others.

It was really nice meeting @Vapington and his partner Heather (if I remember correctly) He really spoiled me and this contributed to a wonderful day.
A BIG THANK YOU to @Vapington for a great prize.

So at the moment I'm still in JHB visiting all the family and friends I can, especially those whose time on this earth seems to be running out. At times it feels like I'm saying my final goodbye ... very emotional stuff.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Tisha (28/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Great to have met you at vapecon @Jakey ... now I at least know who works with my sister ... I'll be keeping an eye on you.
> 
> As far as the lovely tall ladies are concerned, I heard that if you're married and look at the ladies you can go blind ... so I only used one eye.
> 
> ...



Was also nice meeting you @ddk1979 ...so nice putting a face to a name..good luck for this week for seeing your family and your appointment on wednesday
..safe travel home...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (28/8/16)

Imagine how I felt being right next to vape Chefs the entire day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kimbo (29/8/16)

wazarmoto said:


> Imagine how I felt being right next to vape Chefs the entire day!


Must have box full of Vape Chef flyers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Great to have met you at vapecon @Jakey ... now I at least know who works with my sister ... I'll be keeping an eye on you.
> 
> As far as the lovely tall ladies are concerned, I heard that if you're married and look at the ladies you can go blind ... so I only used one eye.
> 
> ...



What a pleasure it was to meet this nice man. @ddk1979 it was great having a chat. We will surely meet again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Great to have met you at vapecon @Jakey ... now I at least know who works with my sister ... I'll be keeping an eye on you.
> 
> As far as the lovely tall ladies are concerned, I heard that if you're married and look at the ladies you can go blind ... so I only used one eye.
> 
> ...



Glad we met @ddk1979 - even if it was just for a brief minute 
Thanks for all the kind words and am happy you could be there
Strength to you and the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .


was mice to meet you as well @ddk1979.
you came by the judges table to intro yourself, and that was very nice.
the chat was very brief, as we were all busy tallying up socres, as @shaunnadan was driving us to perform at peak to ensure we stick to the given timelines. 
but you made it a point to meet as many forum members as possible. well done good sir!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Suhail Surtee (29/8/16)

Great to be there! @Silver we got only the nest Promo People to come and showcase what we believed was the epitome of Sucess for the Industry this past weekend. Many Thanks to all the organisers, you guys rocked the house!

Reactions: Like 7


----------

